# What Do you think of these shoes??



## pinksugar (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## michal_cohen (Apr 9, 2007)

they cute

but i wont wear them


----------



## Littleeye666 (Apr 9, 2007)

Beautifull but not my style.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 9, 2007)

yeah, I love them, but I'm going to have to buy a whole lot more purple stuff so I have something to wear them with, LOL


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 9, 2007)

You have great taste! I LOVE those shoes... What brand are they?


----------



## WhitneyF (Apr 9, 2007)

I like them a lot, they're a bit wintery though.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 9, 2007)

i love these shoes, but i wouldn't wear them.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 9, 2007)

haha yes they are wintery, it's going into winter here, lol!

they're shoobiz. They have them in britain and australia, not sure about the us..


----------



## han (Apr 9, 2007)

not something that i would wear but if you like them thats all that matters


----------



## bCreative (Apr 9, 2007)

Not worth 70 bucks.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Apr 9, 2007)

They're okay but I don't really like kitten heels.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Apr 9, 2007)

That is not my style and I couldn't pull it off, but I think they are so cute if the right person wears them with the right thing!


----------



## Sparko (Apr 9, 2007)

i think those are SO cute! if i ever saw them i woulda snatched them up instantaneously! no matter WHAT time a year it is! hehe


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't really like it. The colour and material is all wrong. And the price is ridiculous! I don't mind spending that much, just not for that particular shoe. But if you like it, go for it.


----------



## Sparko (Apr 9, 2007)

i really love the color (matches a couple of e/s's i already own!) and i think the two textures could really be matched with anything depending on how you like to match colors. i know i would've bought that had i stumbled upon them.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 9, 2007)

I would wear them.

Love flats....


----------



## daer0n (Apr 9, 2007)

not my style at all, i am too short to wear that kind of shoes.

But, if you like them and they suit you, that is all that matters  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gwendela (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm too short to wear them too. While they aren't my style I can totally see others rocking it well. :rockwoot:


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm a heels girl, but as far as flats go, they are cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Purple is such a huge colour this season...you'll have no problems finding things to match  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AprilRayne (Apr 9, 2007)

Me too! I don't really like them, sorry!!


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 9, 2007)

lol. I think it's weird, a few years ago, i would have looked at these and been like, they are SO impractical! but now there is something about them that calls to me. Odd.


----------



## Gvieve (Apr 10, 2007)

Love them


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 10, 2007)

suede is not spring / summer friendly.


----------



## Colorlicious (Apr 10, 2007)

yea they're cute


----------



## rodenbach (Apr 10, 2007)

Cute!


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 10, 2007)

I think they are cute and could go with almost anything. I love the color too.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 10, 2007)

ehhh, not for me.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 10, 2007)

you know what, after all of that... When I tried them on they looked different not to mention that they were pretty uncomfortable! so I bought a completely DIFFERENT pair of shoes, which could be considered to be even more impractical, LOL. They're grey pumps - perfect for winter which is just around the corner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## WhitneyF (Apr 10, 2007)

I should have known better since you're in Australia! :tocktock:


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 10, 2007)

yup, we're upside down from you guys, LOL


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 10, 2007)

I think the model is really cute, but I'd prefer them in black, I think.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 10, 2007)

they had them in black.. and satin as well as suede. I have heaps of black shoes so I thought I'd get something different  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it was not to be however LOL


----------



## ivette (Apr 11, 2007)

not really into purple shoes, but the style is cute


----------



## MindySue (Apr 11, 2007)

they look ordinary maybe even a bit ugly to me, and definately not worth 70 dollars..i think i could find a pair just like em at the thrift store for 3.99

but, thats my opinion


----------



## SwtValina (Apr 11, 2007)

a little too pointy


----------



## annamelise (Apr 11, 2007)

cute but it'll make your toes hurt. Trust me. I've tried it but gotta admit they're really a pair of tempting cute shoes


----------



## crystal37 (Apr 13, 2007)

I like the colour, but perhaps not the style..


----------



## katrosier (Apr 13, 2007)

I like them but like a lot of girls already said .. I'm not into kitten heels .. unless I'm wearing sandals or something.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 13, 2007)

Not my style at all. I dont like the shoes. They would not look good on me. If you like em and you wanna get them then go for it.


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 14, 2007)

it looks like you stepped on something and it got stuck to your ballet flats lol. i dont like the stubby heel.


----------



## SierraWren (Apr 14, 2007)

I think they are lovely, but am glad you found another pair you like even more.


----------

